# ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على اسئلة المقابلةاوالامتحانات فى شلمبرجير



## troy9 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..........

ارجو مساعدة الاخوة الذين لهم دراية ومعرفة باسئلة وامتحانات شركة شلمبرجير مع امكانية الحصول على بعض الامتحانات +اسئلة المقابلة المحتملة .

افيدونى بالله عليكم .......كما اتمنى منكم الرد باسرع وقت ممكن ان امكن.
بارك الله فيكم وشكرا.


----------



## troy9 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..........

ارجو مساعدة الاخوة الذين لهم دراية ومعرفة باسئلة وامتحانات شركة شلمبرجير مع امكانية الحصول على بعض الامتحانات +اسئلة المقابلة المحتملة .

افيدونى بالله عليكم .......كما اتمنى منكم الرد باسرع وقت ممكن ان امكن.
بارك الله فيكم وشكرا.


----------



## Amira 22 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

hi 
I don't have any idea about qusetion sorry this the web site for this company 
www.slb.com
I hope success for you 
الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## شركة كولونام (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هوا فيه حد لاقيها


----------



## شركة كولونام (30 نوفمبر 2010)

لكن اللي يدور ما يريحش


----------



## شركة كولونام (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## braq33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لينا حني في ليبيا معظم الاسئلة اختار من بين الاجابات منها اسئلة في الاستاتيكا والرياضيات والانجليزي تم في نفس اليو مجري مقابلة شخصية يسال فيها اشياء عن شخصك وعن دراستك في الجامعة ومعدل التخرج ويسالك اشياء بسيطة في الويل لوجينج متل ما انواعها وفي شن تستخدم ووحدتها وتكون المقابلة الشخصية بالانجليزية تم ياخد رقم هاتفك ادا نجحت في الامتحان يتصلو بيك.
اتمني ان اكون قد افدتك وان شاء الله اتكون من نصيبك.


----------



## بدر الهندسة إنشاء (10 يناير 2011)

ابببببببببببب


----------

